# Lambert Model HS-68P-1 Snowblower?



## monkers (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got a hold of an old snowblower, Lambert model HS-68P-1, with a Tecumseh engine, model # H60 75316H serial # 8313 07070. I am curious if anyone has info on this machine or engine, owner/operator manuals etc....anything to help me along with it. Its been sitting a long time and will need a carb cleaning, and it needs a spark plug wire, but otherwise, its all complete. Thank you for your help,
Craig


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is the basic Tecumseh engine manual. This is not for your exact model, but the carb rebuilding is basically the same.

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf


----------



## monkers (Mar 3, 2010)

thank you, ill look at that.


----------

